# Gator Jaw Pen



## justturnin (May 31, 2012)

Pretty excited to see a pen section here. This is not a Wood pen but one I am proud of and my latest to complete in my shop. She took about 3 days to complete. She's going to a Cancer Benefit for a friends sister this Saturday.

About her,
Gator Jaw bone with any and all voids filled with Crushed Lapis stone brought back from Afghanistan by an Air Force Sgt while deployed during Operation Enduring Freedom. Turned down and finished with a LOOOT of CA to fill any uneven spots. Polished to a high gloss. The Component set is a Rhodium w/ 24k gold accents Jr Retro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Gata jawls*

I don't turn pens so I never post much about them. But, this one is *super cool* from it's parts/pieces to what it's going for. Excellent job!


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Gata jawls*

Beautiful work! I love the gator jaw... Maybe the Rebuilds can start collecting it for you!


----------



## EricJS (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Gata jawls*

Chris, that's a beauty! I don't think I'll ever make a pen like that. Those gators are way too mean.:teethlaugh:

It's a wonderful donation for a great cause, too!


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Gata jawls*

Chris that pen is something to get excited about. I REALLY like that. 

Unfortunately your thread has not had many views. I think the reason is because people are thinking "Gata" is some type of chuck. I did. I'm going to change your title to "Gator Jaw Pen" because this thing deserves to be seen. If you want me to change the title back to what you had no problem, but I think you'll get more views if people see that rather than something they probably think is a type of chuck. :i_dunno:

Again that pen is one of the best looking pens I have ever seen.


----------



## heinz57 (May 31, 2012)

Rhodium and 24k gold! Those are some precious metals. 

Beauty of a pen, I hope it brings in a lot at the cancer benefit.


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome!

I've a coupla "gata jaws" hanging around, and NEVER thought of turning them!

...and I was one that didn't click on the other title!

p


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2012)

Chris; Amazing work ! Haven't turned Jawbone before but may have to rethink that . I HAVE turned Lapis though and that stuff is hard. I would guess that bouncing between the bone and the Lapis creates a challenge to stay true?
The Fit and Finish look spot on so you found a way around that!
I'm truly impressed
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2012)

Well done! That's got to be one of the coolest things I ever saw!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 1, 2012)

*RE: Gata jawls*



EricJS said:


> Chris, that's a beauty! I don't think I'll ever make a pen like that. Those gators are way too mean.:teethlaugh:
> 
> It's a wonderful donation for a great cause, too!



I helped him hold the gator down while he pulled it's jawbone!:lolol: Then I had to go home and change my depends:lolol:

All kidding aside, Chris is a super craftsman and I and proud to call him my friend !!!!!!!!!


----------



## justturnin (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, we had the auction and the pen went for $185. I hoped for more but will take what we can get. Now to make one for my own collection.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

That is amazing!!! The gator pens are just so unique.
The dark blue contrasts the white of the bone beautifully.


----------

